# Wie Siemens S7-300 mit PC-Verbinden?



## Anaconda55 (20 Mai 2007)

Hallo ich bin Anfänger!  
Wie kann ich die Siemens S7-300 die auf den Bilder abgebildet ist an meinen PC anschließen um das Programm auszulesen? 
Geht das einfach über ein RS232 Kabel? 
Ich hab auch was von einem RS485 gelesen?  

Um welche Schnittstelle handelt es sich auf dem Bild und was benötige ich um das Programm auszulesen?  

Vielen Dank!


----------



## MSB (20 Mai 2007)

Nur einige Stichworte:
Die Forensuche sollte dann näheres bringen!

Siemens:
PC-Adapter gibts als RS232/USB Version
CP5511 - CP5512  - PCMCIA - Karten 16/32 Bit
CP5611 - PCI-Karte

Deltalogic (siehe Banner oben)
Netlink/PRO Netlink/USB

...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Anaconda55 (20 Mai 2007)

Vielen Dank für dei Antwort.

Ich habe bereits die Forensuche benutzt aber nicht gefunden!

Also reicht ein RS232 Adapter zu RS232 nicht? Also ein Nullmodemkabel?
Warum wird ein Interface benötigt? Liegt es an dem RS485?


----------



## Bitverbieger (20 Mai 2007)

Ja, richtig erkannt. Und als Tipp: Nie ein Passendes 9 poliges RS232
Kabel direkt zwischen PC/SPS schalten. Zerstörung der Schnittstellen droht.
Solch eine Anfrage war aber schon vor kurzem!


Bitverbieger


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Mai 2007)

Hallo,

die S7-300- und S7-400-Steuerungen haben eine MPI- 
und/oder eine PROFIBUS-Schnittstelle. Diese basiert 
zwar auf RS485, es ist aber trotzdem ein spezieller Adapter
notwendig. Diese gibt es bei Siemens, bei uns und noch 
bei anderen Herstellern.

Bei uns:

seriell: *ACCON-MPI-Adapter* (nur für MPI-Bus)

USB: *ACCON-NetLink-USB* (für MPI- und PROFIBUS) 
oder *ACCON-MPI-Adapter USB* (nur für MPI-Bus)

Ethernet: *ACCON-NetLink-PRO* (für MPI- und PROFIBUS)

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Anaconda55 (20 Mai 2007)

Und welche Schnittstelle hat meine SPS? Steht das irgentwo? MPI oder Profibus?


----------



## Bitverbieger (20 Mai 2007)

Das ist eine MPI Schnittstelle.


----------



## Larry Laffer (20 Mai 2007)

deltalogic schrieb:


> ... die S7-300- und S7-400-Steuerungen haben eine MPI-
> und/oder eine PROFIBUS-Schnittstelle ...


 
Das hat der Herr Bäurle doch recht deutlich geschrieben ...

Nachsatz : Vielleicht steht es sogar über der 9pol. Buchse auf der CPU (kann man auf dem Foto leider nicht sehen).


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Mai 2007)

Anaconda55 schrieb:


> Und welche Schnittstelle hat meine SPS? Steht das irgentwo? MPI oder Profibus?



Hallo,

ist das eine 312 IFM? Dann MPI.

Oder bei Siemens über die Bestellnummer 
da Handbuch suchen.


----------



## Anaconda55 (20 Mai 2007)

Er hat und/oder geschrieben.



> ... die S7-300- und S7-400-Steuerungen haben eine MPI-
> * und/oder* eine PROFIBUS-Schnittstelle ...


Aber jetzt weis ich es ja. 

Vielen Dank!

Warum ist das Interface denn so teuer? Gibt es eine günstigere Alternative?


----------



## lorenz2512 (20 Mai 2007)

hallo,
guenstig gibt es welche bei ebay, ab ca 60 euros aufwaerts, sind dann aber meist teleservice adatper, und da brauchst du den teleservice treiber, am besten schreibst du mal aus welcher gegend du stammst, dann kann vielleicht dir einer unter die arme greifen. so ist das schwer zu vermitteln.


----------



## Anaconda55 (20 Mai 2007)

Ich komme aus Regensburg (Bayern/Oberpfalz)


----------



## lorenz2512 (20 Mai 2007)

hallo,
hier auch mal hilfe, die sachen sind gut beschrieben, aber aus siemenssicht http://www.automation.siemens.com/fea/html_00/down_module.htm


----------



## borromeus (21 Mai 2007)

Ist zwar eh klar- aber zur Sicherheit: Du brauchst auf Deinem PC auch eine Step7 Software.


----------



## nade (21 Mai 2007)

Habe gerade mal in den Hardwarekatalog geguckt, und wie Herr Bäurle vermutete, handelt es sich um eine 312IFM, und in der Kurzbeschreibung der CPU ist diese nur mit MPI ausgestattet.
Zum Nullmodemkabel, ist wirklich abzuraten, weil z.B. der Siemens USB-Adapter dadrüber seine 24V Spannungsversorgung von der CPU bezieht, was sich bestimmt nicht gut im PC tut.
Wenn es mal andere Bauteile werden sollten, als nur diese CPU, wäre der bestimmt auch günstigere USB-Adapter von Deltalogic kein schlechter Griff, weil dieser auch die Möglichkeit besitzt die 24V extern einzuspeisen.
Zur Software, wenn nicht vorhanden, das Forum mal nach Step7 lite durchforsten, da gibt es bereits Link´s zu der kostenlosen Version.
Nun sollten alle Klarheiten wohl beseitigt sein.


----------



## Anaconda55 (21 Mai 2007)

Die Klarheiten waren beseitigt jetzt sind die unklarheiten beseitigt!

Viele Dank!

Eine Frage hätte ich noch. Kann man so einen Adapter nicht selber bauen?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 Mai 2007)

Anaconda55 schrieb:


> Eine Frage hätte ich noch. Kann man so einen Adapter nicht selber bauen?



Schwierig. Man muss das MPI- bzw. PROFIBUS-Protokoll
mit exaktem Timing realisieren. Dazu gibt es zwar spezielle
Chips von Siemens, Profichip usw. Aber der Aufwand ist
trotzdem noch enorm.

Eventuell ist folgende Diskussion dazu interessant:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=13454

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Markus (21 Mai 2007)

adapter für die S5 und die S7-200 kann man selber bauen.

für die s7-300 gibt es soweit mir bekannt ist keine bausätze.
die mpi-schnittstelle bassiert zwar physikalisch auf rs485, aber es wird ein spezielles protokoll verwendet. d.h. mit einer einfachen signalwandlung ist es nicht getan. in den adaptern ist ein controller drin der auch das protkoll verändert.

wenn du bei ebay einen solchen adapter kaufen willst, dann pass auf. die ts-adapter sehen gleich aus wie die pc-adapter. sind aber eigentlich zur fernwartung mit einem modem gedacht und lassen sich lokal nur verwenden wenn auf dem rechner auch die software "teleservice" installiert ist.

aber mal so rein interessehalber...
warum willst du das programm auslesen? bzw. was erhoffst dur dir davon? anscheindend verstehst du ja nichts davon bzw. kennst nichteinmal die software die dafür benötit wird.
selbst wenn du auf der cpu bist, diese kann immer noch passwortgeschütz sein oder die bausteine darauf können mit einem knowhow-protect versehen sein...
und selbst wenn du die software laden und öffnen kannst, dann enthält diese keine kommentare und keine symbolik. du hast nur nackten quelltext...

frag doch einfach den hersteller ob er dir die software geben kann, oder einen ausdruck davon wenn du selber keine step7 software hast.
(die software kostet liste in der basis version übrigens 1600,00 netto)

was haste den vor?
vielleicht können wir dir anders helfen...


----------



## Anaconda55 (21 Mai 2007)

Hallo.

Kenne mich mit der Programmierung der SPS aus. Hab auch die Software dazu.
Nur das Interface nicht. Habe eine Programmierte S7. Ist eine Lasersteuerung für Wasserkühlung/Laser/Motor
Und ich muss das Programm auslesen damit ich die Funktion und die Taster verstehe damit ich die Kabel wieder richtig verbinden kann, den Laser wieder zum laufen bekomme.


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 Mai 2007)

Das Auslessen des SPS-Programms aus der CPU wird dir aber auch nicht viel bringen. Da du dadurch keine Symbolik der Ein- und Ausgänge erhältst. Von dem reinen Quellcode (eventuell mit Netzwerk-Überschriften) auf die Funktion der EA's zu schliessen halte ich selbst bei einem einfachen Programm für nicht ohne ...

Vielleicht solltest du dich doch an den Hersteller des LASER's wenden ...


----------



## Bitverbieger (21 Mai 2007)

Tja lieber Ananconda55, da bleiben nur 2 Möglichkeiten:
Leihen oder Kaufen.
Siemens, sowie die anderen Hersteller wollen ja auch was verdienen


----------



## Anaconda55 (21 Mai 2007)

Ja ich leih mir das ganze. 
Vielen Dank für die ganzen Antworten!

Thema kann geschlossen werden!


----------



## charli62 (31 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
Hier meine Frage dazu, Ich habe eine Profibus/MPI Pc Karte von Siemens. Kann ich zwischen der Karte und der CPU ein einfaches Kabel hängen(1:1) ?


----------



## eYe (31 Oktober 2010)

charli62 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Hier meine Frage dazu, Ich habe eine Profibus/MPI Pc Karte von Siemens. Kann ich zwischen der Karte und der CPU ein einfaches Kabel hängen(1:1) ?



Es handelt sich um eine RS485 Verbindung, welche normalerweise mit einem Standartisierten Profibuskabel und Sub-D 9poligen Steckern realisiert werden.

Siehe: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Profibus

Solltest du dafür kein Geld ausgeben wollen, brauchst du im einfachsten Fall 2 Strippen. Wenn du mit geringer Baudrate fährst, kannste auf Schirmung und Abschlußwiderstände verzichten.
Ein Nullmodemkabel tut es aber wohl auch. <-- FALSCH

Die Pinbelegung findest du wohl hier: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=228
oder: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=5970&page=3


----------



## Senator42 (31 Oktober 2010)

*Nullmodemkabel nicht an MPI !!!*



eYe schrieb:


> Ein Nullmodemkabel tut es aber wohl auch.


*gerade das NICHT !*

ein Nullmodemkabel koppelt doch 2 RS232 schnittstellen. 
damit es das kann muss RxD auf TxD und andere "Ausgänge" auf "Eingänge" geschaltet werden.
das Nullmodemkabel kreuzt bestimmte Adern.

diese Kreuzung ist beim RS485 nicht nötig, weil RS485 ein Bus ist.
Das MPI-Protokoll, DP, CAN und andere sorgen dafür dass kein Kurzschluss entsteht.

alles klar?


----------



## Senator42 (31 Oktober 2010)

*MPI Buchse: Ader 3 und 8*

--- zitat ---
Pin 3: Datenleitung B (Ltg_B)
Pin 8: Datenleitung A (Ltg_A)
--- zitat ende ---

ich habe 2 geräte mit MPI verbunden indem ich nur
jede 3 mit der anderen 3 und
jede 8 mit der anderen 8 verbunden habe.
(irgend eine leitung ca. 80cm)

das eine ist ein Touch-Panel-PC mit MPI-Buchse
das andere eine SPS mit MPI-Buchse.
parallel dazu noch NetLink (als erstes in die SPS-Buchse, denn dort gibts die 24V versorgung).


----------



## monkii (10 Juni 2013)

hallo,
ich hab vor kurzen meinen lehrgang zur sps-Fachkraft beendet nur das problem ist das ich leider nicht genau weiß wie es funktioniert wen man zur einer fertigen anlage kommt was man nicht selbst programmiert hat und versucht sich mit seinem leptop mit der cpu zu verbin also im klar text ich hab noch keine praktischen erfahrung und will auch nicht dumm da stehen sewegen meine frage ist auf was muss man achten und was muss man einstellen ? ich schetze mal das es nicht so einfach das verbindungs kabel einsteckt und gut ist (wer auch zu schön^^)  danke schonmal für die hilfe =)


----------

